# Boarding? Cost?



## LindseyHunterx24 (Nov 1, 2010)

Okay so the barn i ride at has a boarding cost of $375 a month do you think that is a lot? The lessons are also $40 and i ride twice a week. So the total per month is $695 per month with lessons


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

What does that include?


----------



## LindseyHunterx24 (Nov 1, 2010)

Remi said:


> What does that include?


Food, Indoor arena, trails, supplements, out door arena, and using there trailer when ever we go to shows and everything. So it comes with everything I think


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

If it is full care with a stall, grain and hay included then I would say thats fair.


----------



## LindseyHunterx24 (Nov 1, 2010)

LindseyHunterx24 said:


> Food, Indoor arena, trails, supplements, out door arena, and using there trailer when ever we go to shows and everything. So it comes with everything I think


oh and they clean the stalls for me, they have the vet and farrier come for me, they turn him out, put blankets on in the weather time if I am not there.


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

That is a great price! I wish I could pay that. My barn board is 520$ with tax and 200$ for 2 lessons a week with my trainer so all together a month is 720$


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Great Price! I wish I could pay that much for everything, where I live because hay is more expensive the price skyrockets to compensate for that.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

That is a good price for everything they do.

I pay $100 for a pasture and stalls.We can have as many horses as we wanthe said but we are sticking to two   One for me and one for my hubby. But we have to do everything on our own..no help unless you make arrangements with other boarders which we do.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It seems like a reasonable price. It would be reasonable in my area.

I would confirm some of the things you have listed as being included though. I am guessing that trailer rides are not included in the board price. Arranging the vet and farrier might be included but there is likely a fee for holding the horse and you will certainly have to pay the vet and farrier yourself.

The only way to know if this is a reasonable fee is to compare it to the fees of the other barns in your area. Boarding fees vary greatly from area to area.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I would also say it is very reasonable keeping in mind what _alwaysbehind_ has added.

I only board my horse (no lessons) Board alone is $360
The lesson barn where I clean stalls is at least $400/month, plus the cost of lessons...
Like everyone has said though, it will depend on your location.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I think that is very reasonable. I'm moving in 9 days and will be paying $400/mo for a really wonderful facility that I am actually floored is so inexpensive. I know it differs from area to area but inexpensive board around here is around that and it's a good deal if the place is nice and safe


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow your lucky! When I had my horse at a barn it was $380 for outdoor board in a group pasture, the had access to a round bale at all times (the BM was often late on replenishing so they'd have no hay for a day or 2). It included access to indoor and outdoor arena when lessons weren't going on, trails not attached to the property and a cross-country course. No trailering services and no vet and farrier though they would hold the horse for you (for a fee). You got it lucky.


----------

